# Tracking Point Rifle...........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

A Precision-Guided Firearm is a comprehensive, purpose-built weapon system. It incorporates the same tracking and fire-control capabilities found in advanced fighter jets. Shooters of any skill level can now shoot better than the best shooters who ever lived. 
How It Works | TrackingPoint

A bit pricey..... "The distance and accuracy of the rifle is a big WOW!" 
TrackingPoint, the $27,500 rifle - Jun. 11, 2013


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Great, now everybody and their brother will be making 1,000 yard shots, lol. I made mine the old fashioned way... and proud of it.

Seriously though, incredible technology... first heard/read about these about a year ago... nice to see them actually hit the market. Too bad the price tag puts them out of reach for 99% of the population. Guess i'll just have to keep shooting long range the old fashioned way.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Cool idea. Seems like it would work well on the Army robot that they use for building entry or E.O.D. It would be one patient and deadly sniper. :snipe:
Goldwing


----------

